

Problem: Anyone can pick my baggage from the carousel - newernpguy
http://firespotting.com/item?id=1476

======
electrichead
Hmm, the layout of that site is a bit familiar!

What should really ruffle your feathers then is that at some airports (like
Toronto Pearson, but I have seen this at some American airports too) anyone
can walk in from the street and wander into the baggage area.

